# 20 pound Sterling notes



## joer (3 Jul 2010)

I have just been made aware that the Irish banks will not accept 20 pounds sterling notes from 30th of June,despite been in Bank of Ireland recently buying Sterling. Are the English and Northern banks still accepting them,does anyone know.


----------



## Papercut (3 Jul 2010)

It's just the older £20 notes that are no longer legal tender: the ones with  the portrait of composer Sir Edward Elgar  on the back.

The newer £20 notes with  on the back are accepted.


----------



## joer (3 Jul 2010)

I have about 1000 pounds of the older 20 pound notes , what are my options now.


----------



## Willy Fogg (3 Jul 2010)

UK banks may accept them, but they're under no obligation. The Bank of England in London however, will accept them anytime in exchange for newer notes.


----------



## mathepac (3 Jul 2010)

According to this UK banks will accept them from customers - http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE6272PQ20100308


----------



## gm88 (6 Jul 2010)

If I remember correctly when the £10 was changed, AIB just swapped old for new. Does anyone know what the current arrangements are?  Or do I need to sell them to buy new notes?

BTW I'm only talking £20 x 2 that the kids got last Christmas!


----------



## Sunny (6 Jul 2010)

You can send them by mail to the Bank of england and they will exchange them. You should get info on their website.


----------



## gm88 (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks Sunny


----------

